

And It Begins...iWork '09 Trojan - wizlb
http://www.macworld.com/article/138380/iworktrojan.html
The first of many? Some say it all depends on market size. Others say that the Mac is an impenetrable fortress of digital nirvana. What do you think?
======
wizlb
The first of many? Some say it's just a matter of market share. Others say
that the Mac is a impenetrable fortress of digital nirvana. What do you think?

